# Jet 1014VSI Bed Extension



## eajacobson (Apr 28, 2015)

I've got a Jet 1014VSI that I'm looking to extend. There doesn't seem to be any New Old Stock extension kits available any longer, or any used items for that matter. Does anyone know if there is another kit that is a clone of the 1014? I could get another lathe altogether, but the 1014 fits my shop and turning interests at this time, except for being too short. 

Thanks,
Ed


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 28, 2015)

looking into this'



http://www.ebay.com/sch/sis.html?_nkw=JET%20JML%20BE%20Bed%20Extension%20for%20JML%201014%20708355%20NEW&_itemId=330811389576

http://www.tools-plus.com/jet-708346.html


Is there a reason these will not work????  Did they change the cat. number???  Did you talk to Jet???


----------



## eajacobson (Apr 28, 2015)

I believe those are for 14 or 16 inch throw midi or full size lathes. The 1014 is a 10 inch throw mini.

Thanks, 
Ed


----------



## randyrls (Apr 28, 2015)

I wonder if the Penn State industries bed extension for their Turncrafter would work on the Jet?  You might CALL them on the phone and ask.


----------



## Sprung (Apr 28, 2015)

I have a 1014 myself, but it came with a bed extension when I purchased it used, so I can't say whether or not this will work on the 1014. But I think I remember reading somewhere that this extension from Rockler is supposed to also work on the 1014. I can't say for certain, but that could give you a starting point to search for the answer as to whether or not it will work with the Jet 1014.


----------



## eajacobson (Apr 28, 2015)

Randy, they do look a lot alike, but a friend with both said the Turncrafter is taller.

Sprung, that does look interesting. Time for a call to check out the local Rockler.

Thanks, 
Ed


----------



## The Penguin (Apr 28, 2015)

I have one, would love to sell it.

the shipping will be expensive


----------



## hanau (Apr 28, 2015)

Update this if you find one that works. I gave the same kat e and was looking at extending mine also.


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 28, 2015)

eajacobson said:


> I believe those are for 14 or 16 inch throw midi or full size lathes. The 1014 is a 10 inch throw mini.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ed



Ed

I called Jet today and was told that they discontinued the extension for that lathe. They did not know of any replacement (at least that is what they said) The 1015 does not fit it either. I also emailed the a huge tool place and they told me the same thing. 

I see you have an add here so maybe someone will be able to help you. Shipping that much weight maybe a burden or an expense but it maybe the only option. Maybe check Craig's list or even ebay. Good luck.


----------



## eajacobson (Apr 28, 2015)

John T and all,

Yes, I've checked with Jet about NOS or 1015 fit. Been googling for offers, watching CL. Just adding IAP to my list.

Thanks, 
Ed


----------



## eajacobson (Apr 30, 2015)

So far, I've got two leads on Jet extensions, but shipping might be more than the item itself. Still following up, as that would be the preferred way to go.

I checked on the Excelsior at Rockler today - I had made a couple of templates of the mating surface of my Jet. The Excelsior matches the surface of the ways, the gap between the ways, and the thickness of the ways. That is about where the exact match ends, but:

- the end face of the extension is shorter than the milled surface of the Jet, meaning it will fit, but won't have a ledge to rest on. Is that a problem? 

- the bolt holes are different, but far enough apart that I don't think it would be a structural issue to drill new holes in the extension, as long as drilling cast material works.

- the extension height is slightly higher, but the feet are most of it. I could take them off and shim it up with different feet or something to level it. It should work from that perspective.

I didn't buy it on the spot, but since it is a current item, I can pick it up if the rest of my options don't work.

Now, to find a Grizzly to check out. I'm not sure any of the local shops carry them, so I'm going to have to see if a local turner has one that I can examine. Or maybe a set of drawings on the net.

Thanks for the ideas and encouragement,
Ed


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 30, 2015)

ED

Being you are out looking around, why don't you look at the ones I linked to and see why they would not work. From the photos they look like dead ringers for the older one. Maybe you could jury rig those and being the same color who would know. Yes they have some weight to them so shipping will be high. Good luck in your quest.


----------



## randyrls (Apr 30, 2015)

eajacobson said:


> I don't think it would be a structural issue to drill new holes in the extension, as long as drilling cast material works.



Ed;  It is pretty easy to drill cast iron, but the drill swarf comes out as small sand like grains rather than shavings.  The "sand" is very abrasive so you want to clean up thoroughly.


----------



## eajacobson (May 1, 2015)

John T,

I did look at those then, and I did so again. They are for lathes with 14" or 16" swing over the bed. I've got one that has only 10". I know that doesn't mean the extension is going to _need_ to be different, but I can tell you that the bed, height, etc, of a 14" or 16" lathe is much bigger than my _mini_ lathe. Attaching those extensions would be like backing up a Smart Car to a 5th wheel trailer. 

Thanks,
Ed (ED is the subject of too many SPAM messages...)




jttheclockman said:


> ED
> 
> Being you are out looking around, why don't you look at the ones I linked to and see why they would not work. From the photos they look like dead ringers for the older one. Maybe you could jury rig those and being the same color who would know. Yes they have some weight to them so shipping will be high. Good luck in your quest.


----------



## eajacobson (May 1, 2015)

Randy,

Thanks for the note. I'll likely use the shop vac instead of the normal dust collection system to pick that up then, too.

Ed



randyrls said:


> eajacobson said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think it would be a structural issue to drill new holes in the extension, as long as drilling cast material works.
> ...


----------

